# 1930's or 40's Hettrick Tricycle Wagon.



## 2THECURB650 (Mar 15, 2014)

I am trying to find more info on this trike. What year it might be or any other info you can provide. If any one has parts or even a Badge for this Trike wagon let me know. Starting to restore this really soon.

By the way. Was this trike wagon always this color? or was it more of a Red like other bikes that were made?


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 15, 2014)

Here's pretty much how t would look when new: http://www.pinterest.com/pin/302867143662993233/

The tricyclefetish website has some photos of this tricycle and the head badge decal:

http://www.tricyclefetish.com/hetrick.php

Hope that helps a little.

Dave


----------



## 2THECURB650 (Mar 17, 2014)

Yea it does help. I have came across those websites. Looking for the front badge so I can put one on my trike. I know they are hard to find but im sure somewhere there is one laying around. 

Any one know what year is was? 30's or 40's?


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 17, 2014)

Hettrick appears to have made these for several years from the late 1940s to mid 1950s. The book _Riding Toys_ has catalog pages from 1949 to 1954 showing this tricycle model...could have also been made before and after those years with no catalogs surviving to show it. The ones from the 1940s had the truss rods on the front wheel like yours, whereas the 50s models didn't. Based on that, I'd say yours dates to the 1940s. I doubt it would be from the 1930s because certain design features on the tricycle don't seem to fit that era.

I believe a couple members here on the CABE reproduce bike and trike decals if you can't locate an original.

Dave


----------



## 2THECURB650 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks Dave. That was very informational. When i originally bought the trike wagon it was listed as a 1939 Hettrick Tricycle wagon but i knew it might have been a later date in the 40's because of the front fender forks. Those forks are like the ones on a late 40's Schwinn model. Do you have a picture of the cover for the Book _Riding Toys _? Id like to take a look at that and see if i can purchase one online.


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 19, 2014)

This is the book I have: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RID...utdoor_Toys_Structures_US&hash=item258b564ae8

I just linked the first one I came across on ebay. You might be able to find one for a cheaper price. Though that isn't a bad price considering mine cost $29.95 plus mailing several years ago. A lot of the catalog pages from major stores never mentioned brand names, but you can tell which ones are Hettrick trike wagons by appearance.

Dave


----------



## 2THECURB650 (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks. Looks like a great book. I might have to get this one.


----------



## 2THECURB650 (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## RRyder95 (Aug 22, 2017)

Did you find someone who can makes the Head Badge? They are a decal? I have tried a few, but my original photo is not so good.

Where is the finished Photo?

Terry


----------



## RRyder95 (Sep 1, 2017)

Finished, Hope to see yours


----------

